# Just bought this atv what do you think?



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

2003 yamaha 660 grizzly push button 4x4 and diff lock, 3500 venom winch only 300 miles on it for $3800 . its in like new condition only a few tiny scratchis on one side. I never owned a 4 wheeler just 3 wheelers. it sounded like a fair price to me for the condition it was in.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Sounds like a great 4 wheeler. I am sure you will have many great seasons utilizing it.


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)




----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

That sounds like one heck of a deal. Sweet ride. Two months ago I bought a 2007 Griz. 450 auto with 3000lb winch and 60 inch cycle country blade............

They are sweet rides.........can't wait till the lakes freeze over to put her to good use..........


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey That Looks Just Like A Quad That A Guy Owned Went On One Ride And Sold It. This Was Last Weekend.....
Pretty Sure Thats It...yeah, Nice Machine..good Darn Price Too


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

That looks like the ride my hubby was wanting to buy...If it is..sweet deal...


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

Sounds like a good deal, I pick up my new one this week too. I got a 2007 660 Grizzly.


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

ATVs and Quad Racers 

Yamaha Grizzly 660 $3,900 plow & trailr. Polaris Sportsman 90 $1,200 734-945-7339. 

Published in Ann Arbor News on 10/01


----------

